# small of back holster



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Is there a special holster for the small of the back?


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

Friend has been using a Crossbreed for SOB and he absolutely loves it. I wear the same at the 4:00 position and am very happy with it. Seems to be a versatile holster that may interest you. I'm sure you will find others, but I highly recommend that you check them out. We are both using Glock 26/27's so that may also be a influence in what feels good. Good luck!! :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nailer said:


> Is there a special holster for the small of the back?


Yes, there are several, but...
_Don't do it._ Should you happen to fall on your holstered gun, you will risk severe and possibly permanent spinal injury.
It's a very bad idea.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*And to add another reason not to ...*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Don't do it._ Should you happen to fall on your holstered gun, you will risk severe and possibly permanent spinal injury.
> It's a very bad idea.


And .... unless you practice drawing and firing religiously, the odds of shooting yourself or someone standing nearby are much higher as most people will either sweep themselves or bystanders from a SOB carry. From the many, many replies I have read on this topic, the general consensus here is stick to strong side carry.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Todd said:


> And .... unless you practice drawing and firing religiously, the odds of shooting yourself or someone standing nearby are much higher as most people will either sweep themselves or bystanders from a SOB carry. From the many, many replies I have read on this topic, the general consensus here is stick to strong side carry.


I think I will forget about small of back and stay with my hip. Thanks.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes, there are several, but...
> _Don't do it._ Should you happen to fall on your holstered gun, you will risk severe and possibly permanent spinal injury.
> It's a very bad idea.


I hear this from time to time.

We sell two holsters designed for small of back use. We sell hundreds a year and I have yet to hear a single report of this occuring.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It may never have happened.
It may be yet to happen.
But all it takes is once.
Does anybody here want to be that _once_?

SOB holsters are useful to professionals, some of whom need deeper cover for their protection than do we civilians. They are paid to take what we would classify as "unnecessary" risks.
But I can't imagine a scenario in which a law-abiding civilian desirous of self protection, rather than of aggression, would need such risk-rich deep cover.

Your thoughts, Bill?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

SOB's are junk and are 'movie' inspired, much like shoving a gun in/down the front of your pants. 

They print horribly, make it way easier for a perp to get to your gun than you, it's impossible to sit down wearing one, if you get in a fight good luck getting your gun out- esp if you fall backwards....

The list goes on. 


JUNK.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> SOB holsters are useful to professionals, some of whom need deeper cover


If yer in deep and everyone else has a gun, why the need to conceal?

If yer in deep and no one else has a gun, yer cover just got blown.


----------



## jsm190 (Jun 21, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes, there are several, but...
> _Don't do it._ Should you happen to fall on your holstered gun, you will risk severe and possibly permanent spinal injury.
> It's a very bad idea.


+1 That is where most LEOs always carried their handcuffs but if you notice most no longer have anything back there because it is now against the policy of most departments to place anything over the spinal area. Besides the fact that it would really limit your ability to keep some one from taking your weapon if you cant turn around. You have more arm strenth at your side than around your back.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been using a Tucker IWB holster for 3yrs now and love it. Im not a big guy (5'10" 190lbs) but can easily conceal my glock 22 & 23 with just a T-shirt.


----------

